# Old tub/shower valve



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

Looking for a handle for an old symmons mon-o mixer. The picture is one from another bathroom I dont care if it matches I just need it to fit . Any source for parts would be appreciated. I called symmons and they were no help. Thanks


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

There are plastic inserts that match the spline and in the crystal handle is a box shape so the handle will not strip try an old time hardware store


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I believe Plumbmaster can help you with that.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

I see you're from Hanson MA, call Watertown Supply (Watertown, MA) - If they don't have what you're looking for, no one does.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Never seen one !:blink:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Never seen one !:blink:


They are usually in institutions. Old folks homes and such.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Find a supply house that deals with an outfit called KISSLER out of NJ, they can order you a replacement handle through them.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> They are usually in institutions. Old folks homes and such.


 Like a moen positrol?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

pilot light said:


> Like a moen positrol?


Moen has a posi temp or a moentrol, which one are you referring to?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Moen has a posi temp or a moentrol, which one are you referring to?


 Positrol thats the better one? Do one valve a year maybe.:yes:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Here is a photo of what you sre working on

this is from an old P & M catalog

they are still in business,but most of the" catalog" numbers need to be cross referenced
call them and see if they can help
1-800-854-3812(reputable company,done business with before)


http://www.northshorefaucets.com/pr...12115?osCsid=9e718fdb0a8d6766f025878da0efa549
handle not pictured at this site ,never used them ,not an endorsement


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> I see you're from Hanson MA, call Watertown Supply (Watertown, MA) - If they don't have what you're looking for, no one does.


I will make a call Monday the job is actually very close to there.Who knows the original valve may have come from them


Gettinit said:


> They are usually in institutions. Old folks homes and such.


Correct, this is in a small college dormitory


----------



## liquidplumber (Dec 6, 2009)

HOMER said:


> Here is a photo of what you sre working on
> 
> this is from an old P & M catalog
> 
> ...


Thanks Homer, Having an actual part # helps a lot


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

HOMER said:


> Here is a photo of what you sre working on
> 
> this is from an old P & M catalog
> 
> ...


I miss the P&M parts line -- It use to be sold locally by Eagle Hardware.

It was one of the first things to go when Lowe's bought out Eagle Hardware.


----------

